# Just checking in to see some sane people...



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

All this news about the shooting and all the political crap from Dumnick in Pima (yes I know it is Dupnick), all the BS...the Deval making a "fresh eyes" comment about why he replaced Veterans Secretary Kelley (a CMoH recipient) who lost an eye in service to his country....

I think I am going to puke...

:banghead::stomp::banghead:


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

> *Just checking in to see some sane people...*


You know you've come to the wrong place, right?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

HOLY CRAP! you coming back into the fold?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

As I live and breathe.................. What's up FAWKER ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello SOT.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

SOT said:


> All this news about the shooting and all the political crap from Dumnick in Pima (yes I know it is Dupnick), all the BS...the Deval making a "fresh eyes" comment about why he replaced Veterans Secretary Kelley (a CMoH recipient) who lost an eye in service to his country....
> 
> I think I am going to puke...
> 
> :banghead::stomp::banghead:


I thought the caddy man was your new best friend LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

WOW....my resurrection is nothing compared to this....


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Don't get your panties hot people, this is just one of those late night drunk calls.








Friends don't let friends dial drunk.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The ghost of Masscops past.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> YouTube - Darius Rucker - Drinkin' and Dialin'


What's up with the hands, Hootie? Someone pass him a stress ball, please.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

cc3915 said:


> You know you've come to the wrong place, right?



View attachment 1734


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

SOT said:


> Just checking in to see some sane people...


Jeez, after all this time, who would've thought you wanted some sanity in your life....


----------

